
Apple Pages, Numbers, Keynote use 128-bit decimal floating point calculations - kccqzy
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT210179
======
kccqzy
I posted this because I am quite interested in how software designed for non-
programmers deal with floating point numbers. I personally am intimately
familiar with IEEE754 double-precision numbers due to their prevalence in
programming languages. It is a little bit surprising to me to learn that
previous versions of Apple Pages, Numbers, and Keynote used binary coded
decimal and now use decimal floating point.

